# With Uber pay cuts, pizz may be the answer to part time cash!



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Im a weekend driver, and the weekends are just not what they used to be, between uber pay cuts and rising gas prices, and too many drivers. Im starting to wonder if weekend pizza guy does not pay a lot more! Ive never been a pizza guy...Im told you can make $50-100 a night in tips! Just curious if anyone out there has been thinking the same thing. Or done it before?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Chance of parking tix if working an urban area. 

I did it years ago part-time briefly at two different places at different times. It can be slow/competitive also but at least no ratings! And they may send you home if it's slow?

A driver on this forum in Houston also delivers pizza. 

Can't believe some CL ads saying $10-$12 hourly, or $10-$15. All to beat up your car and possibly get attacked by assailants lurking? And aren't some of those wages sort of like promised Uber wages?

But less pressure because no ratings and no complaining about route taken by passengers...or why we don't know that address without using GPS. Pizza customers don't care if you don't know the area, as long as your GPS gets you there promptly. It's embarrassing for me with so much knowledge not to know their street or best route at times. Too much area to know when cab driving vs. pizza delivery's smaller radius.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Chance of parking tix if working an urban area.
> 
> I did it years ago part-time briefly at two different places at different times. It can be slow/competitive also but at least no ratings! And they may send you home if it's slow?
> 
> ...


I'm the driver who delivers pizza in Houston. It's ALL about the area. Work in a nice neighborhood. I don't care what folks say rich people tip WAY better.

In Houston I can usually make more with Uber with surges and guarantees. Without those pizza is better. And you have work men's comp.

Average take home before expenses with pizza is about $20-22 per hour including the wage and partial mileage paid to you. Much higher sometimes at others it sucks. Mileage depends on area but for me is less than Uber per $ made.

I always impress pax when I'm in my pizza area as I know all the gate codes to get into apartments etc.

If you don't have a legal place to park my store has you call and they come out. Where I work there are a lot of places like that. Most customers know and don't argue.

Again: It is ALL about neighborhood. Nice subdivisions are good but mileage higher. In town in trendy apartments and expensive houses is also very good and less mileage.

I have picked up pax that tip $5 for pizza but don't tip with Uber even after I've explained how it works. That I don't get.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

there are a ton of delivery aps and services now.. Postmates, Caviar, ROTR, depends on whAt city you are in. Postmates used to be great with huge tips in Ap, I was making more than uber and made about $45 An hour.. but they pulled an uber and changed platform and raTes plummeted and half drivers quit... you are not stuck with pizzas is point of my post


----------



## Scott Midlothian (Feb 21, 2015)

I was delivering pizza in Midlothian Va (nice safe upscale area) before uber and was making about the same as the guy in Houston doing 3 nights a week. $300 a net was not unusual for wed, thursday and sat night


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I did pizza before starting Uber, the pay is solid and you put way fewer miles on your vehicle. On a weekend night I would often average $10/hour in tips alone. There is a lot of variation in pay scales and how busy each store is, generally though busier stores means more deliveries and more tips for you.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

And don't forget services like Dining In, Takeout Taxi and GrubHub where you avoid the pizza smell in your car. You would deliver for a variety of chains and locals...but they seem to advertise $12-$18 per hour tops in most cities on CL ads. (Not what Fuzzy is making with pizzas only delivery).

Seems those services wound be less targets by robbers than pizza drivers.

Not sure how attainable that $12-$18 is consistently -- perhaps dishonest claims like Uber is accused of.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Scott Midlothian said:


> I was delivering pizza in Midlothian Va (nice safe upscale area) before uber and was making about the same as the guy in Houston doing 3 nights a week. $300 a net was not unusual for wed, thursday and sat night


Yes it depends a lot on the part of the country too from what I've heard from drivers who've worked elsewhere. Houston is pretty cheap all over. Uber pax here very rarely tip at all (like 1 in 20. Almost nonexistent tips).

There are areas here where they simply can't keep pizza drivers because of the neighborhood. And ones like mine where you can make a decent living. Plus having work men's comp is a HUGE deal if you get injured in a wreck which could be devastating physically and financially with Uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Now im the mood for some pizza. That goes great with a hockey game.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Johnny b1 (May 12, 2015)

oh yea ha in Virginia years ago I would make $240 - $500 in tips a night delivering for papa Johns and I was putting out their flyers... so in my opinion. Im getting ripped off with uber of course ... Ther is no customer service number for uber no chat and they hide behind emails how shady is that?


----------



## Johnny b1 (May 12, 2015)

uber isnt my only work but no even $300 in a week Im disgusted. You have to be full time in uber to make the cash


----------



## Johnny b1 (May 12, 2015)

oh and a rating system ha none with pizza. I was good with that


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> And don't forget services like Dining In, Takeout Taxi and GrubHub where you avoid the pizza smell in your car. You would deliver for a variety of chains and locals...but they seem to advertise $12-$18 per hour tops in most cities on CL ads. (Not what Fuzzy is making with pizzas only delivery).
> 
> Seems those services wound be less targets by robbers than pizza drivers.
> 
> Not sure how attainable that $12-$18 is consistently -- perhaps dishonest claims like Uber is accused of.


Several things:

1. I delivered thousands of pizzas and never had a lingering smell. You could get a greasy build up on the windows though if you didn't make sure to always keep the car vented...only time I had an issue with that is when I was loading 40 something pizzas and had the car sealed up tight.

2. Never got robbed, but it's always a possibility. Stores in better neighborhoods have significantly fewer issues.

3. I think my average take was around $15/hour and it wasn't that busy of a store. Hard to calculate though as I had a varying hourly rate, min wage while in the store and a few bucks less while on the road.

Tips were the primary form of compensation, and all taxes were taken out of the hourly paycheck. I had to hit the bank regularly to deposit tips to pay my bills. Uber tips on the other hand are small enough I haven't deposited them in months. I'm saving the Uber tips for a rainy day, though sometimes I dip into them for pizza money.

I as also lucky enough to work at a store where we were partially compensated for our mileage. The owner paid $.26-$.28/mile, I still kept a log and claimed the uncompensated portion on my taxes. Basically I'd have like a $8000 mileage expense for the year, but note that I had been compensated $4000, so I would still get a $4000 deduction. Unfortunately most drivers were not in a situation where they could claim their mileage, you had to be able to itemize and end up with more than the standard minimum deduction (about $6k) I was already doing this since I have a condo ( mortgage interest, property taxes), but most other drivers were in apartments and had no way to deduct that much stuff.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Johnny b1 said:


> oh yea ha in Virginia years ago I would make $240 - $500 in tips a night delivering for papa Johns and I was putting out their flyers... so in my opinion. Im getting ripped off with uber of course ... Ther is no customer service number for uber no chat and they hide behind emails how shady is that?


Huh? That much in tips? Even on slower nights? I've never seen CL pizza delivery ads, in any city, claiming one even can make that much consistently.


----------



## Johnny b1 (May 12, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Several things:
> The problem with pizza for you was the area bad marketing Fliers were no put out properly. As far as reporting milage taxes gas receipt I mad so much never complained never needed to and I paid off my entire tech school courses that was early 21st century before the big gas prices no what happens when gas goes up to $5 a gallon ... How about bye bye this week I did more than $400 in runs and only paid $266 ha u Uber is ripping me off
> 1. I delivered thousands of pizzas and never had a lingering smell. You could get a greasy build up on the windows though if you didn't make sure to always keep the car vented...only time I had an issue with that is when I was loading 40 something pizzas and had the car sealed up tight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny b1 (May 12, 2015)

I'm sorry the only ones I have been hearing that make money is the ones that work for uber their competitor. And operate outside the app which is illegal with out commercial insurance which is $100 a week so make it while you can if your good. Because obviously I'm not very successful at this and I'm new. But to operate outside the app you are not covered by the insurance unless it commercial and that is where all of the controversy is coming from


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Huh? That much in tips? Even on slower nights? I've never seen CL pizza delivery ads, in any city, claiming one even can make that much consistently.


I know OSU campus drivers can make that much in tips on the weekend, but their base pay is very low and they run very hectic weekends in some prett crappy neighborhoods. Usually I'd do like $100 in tips on a good Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Scott Midlothian (Feb 21, 2015)

$7.25 hourly .99 per trip plus tips and when they are busy you 
sometimes can take 2-3 orders and really rake in some cash, funny thing is most people don't blame the drivers when its busy and still tip well. Work in an affluent suburban area its will be safer, and rich people do tip well


----------

